# Remembering Deceased Animals and Honoring Current Animals



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

*Tonight the shelter where I work at, lights up a big tree with white lights that represent deceased pets and colorful lights that represent alive animals. People write the name of the animal and we put all the names of the deceased animals into one side of the book and the alive animals on the other side of the book. To remember and honor their lives with us. It also helps as a fundraiser as each name is $3.00. (It is one of our biggest fund raisers!)
I was not able to attend, so I thought instead i could post here to remember and honor my animals very briefly. And if other people want to as well, that would be very beautiful. *

*Remembering Tonight:* Peach, my deceased cat, I got her and her sister a few days old and i raised them up when I was a young girl. She was the most beautiful and lovely cat. She had her own special voice and would let you know when she was in the room with her very bubbly personality.
Burrito, I got him when he was a young kitten, he had a cerebellum condition which made life difficult for him and I had to let him go when he started getting severe seizures because of his condition. He was very special to me.. My little man! I miss his big beautiful eyes and his sweet purr after a warm bath and snuggling with me.
Bree, a sweet newfie pup that I took care of for a short period of time who really touched my soul, I am glad she was able to have sight before she died thanks to a lady from a Newfoundland rescue, who also gave her love and everything and more Bree could ever get here on earth while she lived her short life.

*Honoring Tonight:* Beeb, Peach's sister, whom I got as a few days old when I was very young. She is such a sweet cat and I love her very much especially all her quirks!
Zelda, my GSD, who is my companion, my heart and the reflection of who I am. She is such a great dog with a sweet disposition with some behavioral problems attached that keep me on my feet! I love her very much!

I am very grateful for all these animals that came into my life, that I had to the chance to care for, or am still caring for. I have learned a lot about commitment, love, life, letting go when I need to and who I am as a person. I also want to remember some of the shelter cats and dogs that were euthanize for health or behavioral problems.. And the ones that really touched my life. Miss Paris, was the most amazing animal I ever met. She was a gem and I will always miss those hugs she gave and how despite her physical pain she could still purr through it and give you neck hugs.
They will always be dear to my heart! <3


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

nice gesture. it has been one year since kyra left us. i still expect her to be on the floor next to the bed when i get up.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a very nice gesture  I love the idea

Christmas is a very special time and always bittersweet as we remember the family we have, those with us and those that have left us, both human and furred or otherwise.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

All for it:hug::angel::gsdhead::gsdhead::gsdhead::gsdhead::gsdhead::gsdhead:eace::bump:


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

"Until one has loved an animal, a part of ones soul remains unawakened". Thank you for the awaking. Rest in peace to all that have left us, best wishes to all that are here! Merry Christmas all!


----------

